# Thin lining, what to do



## Ally_W_M (Feb 9, 2020)

I was due to have natural cycle FET this month but went for the scan yesterday and though there is a dominant follicle (22mm) the lining was at most 6mm. The nurse said it's not enough to go ahead, every cycle is different, try again next cycle.
I said that my period is only 2 days which I know isn't a lot, it's been that way for last 5 or 6 years, but used to be 4-6 days. I said I didn't see it being different next cycle so she is going to speak to the doctor about a medicated cycle next time. She said there is nothing I can do to try to thicken it. Maybe it's so I wouldn't get stressed, however I am still trying to work out why this could be. 
Does anyone have experience of this and is there anything that could be a cause. Is this just genetic, age related or circulation problems? Any advice would be help as it is my first time going through treatment (I had ICSI but they couldn't do a fresh transfer due to risk of OHSS)


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Some things people say help.lining are :
Pomegranate juice
Beetroot juice
Raspberry leaf tea
A hot pad on uterus area
Vitamin E (although don't take if your already having clexane as part of your protocol)
Acupuncture

Best of luck x


----------



## gamrguk77 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hiya,

I had the same problem. If you want to read about it you'll find it digging into my posts.
Short story, they cancelled my transfer twice, my lining wasn't ready and it's right, they won't transfer under 7mm, but mostly they want minimum of 8mm thickness.
I having a DE treatment with medications. What we found out to work for me was a higher dose of oestrogen pills and patches aaaaand Viagra 🤷( called Sildenofil).
But everyone is different so I would definitely listen to your doctor and see what works for you. 
I was lucky at third time, lining was 7.4mm at the time of my 4th monitoring scan, so I had my transfer although my test came back negative two weeks later.
I'm getting ready for my new transfer, just waiting on AF to arrive. I read a lot after the unsuccessful attempt and started taking lots of supplements ( not only the usual vitamins like iron, folic acid and vit E) and drinking a lot of pomegranate juice, green tea, raspberry leaf tea, also making sure I have lots of fresh salads and greens, protein as a form of chicken and turkey, oily fish. I gave up alcohol and caffeine at the begin of the year, trying to stay away from processed food, sugar (I'll take honey instead).
I know that one month is not entirely enough for these tricks to works but some hopefully will help with my lining and I won't leave all the job for the meds this time.


----------



## SaraM2000 (Oct 24, 2021)

I have had similar issues, the cause is unknown.
Estrogen, viagra and vitamin E didn't help.
We tried a stimulated cycle with estrogen and tamoxifen, that didn't help.
Then I went to Spain to have platelet rich plasma (prp) therapy-my blood was collected and centrifuge d and then injected into my uterus. This worked, I had another cycle with estrogen, tamoxifen and stimulation drugs and the lining got to 7mm, and was a bit thicker in the next cycle. This hasn't led to a birth but I think the PR P really helped to thicken the lining so that I could have FETs.


----------



## SaraM2000 (Oct 24, 2021)

That procedure is still very experimental and doesn't work for everyone.
Best of luck with your treatment and look after yourself.X


----------



## Ally_W_M (Feb 9, 2020)

K jade said:


> Some things people say help.lining are :
> Pomegranate juice
> Beetroot juice
> Raspberry leaf tea
> ...


Thanks so much for this, I will definitely try this as I'm sure it can't hurt


----------



## Ally_W_M (Feb 9, 2020)

gamrguk77 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I had the same problem. If you want to read about it you'll find it digging into my posts.
> Short story, they cancelled my transfer twice, my lining wasn't ready and it's right, they won't transfer under 7mm, but mostly they want minimum of 8mm thickness.
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience, you've certainly tried a few different things. I'm sorry to hear the test was negative from your last transfer and hope the next one is better for you. I hope to hear from the doctor this week about anything we can try. I also eat a lot of protein and I rarely drink alcohol and cut down to one cup of tea a day. It's hard but at least I know I'm doing what I can. Good luck with your next transfer and hope you're not waiting too long


----------



## Ally_W_M (Feb 9, 2020)

SaraM2000 said:


> That procedure is still very experimental and doesn't work for everyone.
> Best of luck with your treatment and look after yourself.X


Thanks you too. I am doing ok really I guess there are more things that we can try. It's good to know I'm not alone x


----------



## Victoria78 (Dec 26, 2020)

Wishing you all the best I had thin lining too and eventually made it to ET - here's the steps I took:

Twice weekly acupuncture
Rose Hip Tea and Raspberry Leaf Tea
Vitamin E twice daily
Heat pads from Amazon
Red meat, protein and left green veg
Watermelon
Pomegranate 
Also this link has some great insights I followed all of her vitamin supplements insights: What I Did to Get Pregnant with Thin Uterine Lining & Miscarriage History


----------

